# 08 superduty



## Bobby Blaze (Dec 21, 2006)

where are all you die hard ford guys with the new style body and the 6.4, I'm lookin into getting one in the fall and I'm lookin for some feedback on the new diesels does anybody on here have one yet ?


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

Picked mine up last Thursday. IMO nothin different than the 6.0's, still got the lag but alot of power. Looked under the hood today and wow they packed that in there, alot of coolers........


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

Oh another thing - unless you get the 20" wheel option, you'll get the BS Continentals at least in this area. I told them from the get go Continentals = No Deal, came in with them and the dealer forked over 75% of the cost of new BFG's..........


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I second that. Don't even bother with the Continental. My buddy had them on his new '06 F350 and they didn't have any grip on dry pavement. The truck wouldn't move on wet grass in 4wd.


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

I think for now I'll withdraw the power comment. The lag is there, has been since Ford changed the gear ratio, but isn't this motor supposed to make more power? I'm gonna search for the torque curves on both motors, just fells different.

And Ford, if you're listening, after spending 50g on a truck, I could care less (almost) how much it costs to fill the thing up with fuel, put that 35 gallon tank back in them............. I drive to town and it uses a 1/4 tank..........


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

I thought it was 38 gal. What did they change it to? The truck is starting to grow on me. I really like the 450, if it only came with the SRW. One day. The 450 starts at $45k.


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

My 05 Diesel had a 35 gallon, my 06 gas has a 38 gallon (ouch) but the 08 diesel has a 30 gallon.

I looked at the 450's. They really aren't much more than a 350 for capacity and the DRW wasn't something I wanted.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

I don't want the DWR either. Too wide. If it came in the SWR i wouldn't think twice. The 250's and 350's are less because they come with the gas engine. The 450 comes standard with the diesel ( $7,000 more) I saw one before, black and it has like wood color leather seats. It looked really nice.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

This is what i am talking about, it is a redish color. I also like the captains chairs in the back too. That looks nice.


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

Nice lookin deal there, I just couldn't go for the darker brown seats, that's actually the King Ranch package.

I got the Lariet with captains seats like that but there's a bench seat in the back. The leather and interior are the same color as that trucks interior.

I looked at the FX4's, they're different on the 08's. The interior has a carbon fiber look rather than the wood grain and the seats have different stiching. Only bad thing for me was colors were only Black, Red and something else I think and the Heat/AC was the normal style. The Lariets have a like climate control, you set the temp where you want it and it'll run the heat or AC depending on temp.

Call me a sucker for luxeries. You leave the house in the am in shorts with it 50 outside and the heat kicks on, go to lunch when it's 90 and the ac is max, never touch a dial.

I also put an AVN 5500 GPS/DVD/Sat Radio in the dash. Ford has a GPS in dash now but it's 2500 and doesn't play DVD's. The AVN is a bit cheaper and we can watch TV at 4am waiting for the snow to stop.............


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

The king Rancg is one nice package. My next truck will have that. Is it needed? Now way, but it just looks great.


----------



## Bobby Blaze (Dec 21, 2006)

Thanks for all of your input on these new trucks, I am still debating on buying one but for all you snowplowing guys who have not checked it out with a boss vee blade attached to it here it is enjoy.http://www.fordvehicles.com/trucks/...=E_FSeriesNews_MySeeWhatsUp_FordNews_20070802


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Those trucks look like they have alot of ba**s. wesport 
The plowing one looked good. I like it better than "little red" LOL. The equipment hauler one looked good too. Rich


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

I saw another one of these movies today. It was with the 2008 F450 King Ranch, LOADED. Pulling a enclosed 5th wheel trailer ( with 18,000 pounds in it). The guy went through 49 US states (Alaska too, that was wild), and 7 Canadian providences, in i think it was 133 days straight. Averaging 1,150 miles a day. The guy ended up driving into a bull ridding arena. Where he ended at 150,000 miles. I am trying to find the movie. It was pretty cool


----------



## capt caper (Jan 2, 2003)

Bobby Blaze;395111 said:


> where are all you die hard ford guys with the new style body and the 6.4, I'm lookin into getting one in the fall and I'm lookin for some feedback on the new diesels does anybody on here have one yet ?


I just ordered one..I run a 8ft. HD Fisher SEHP 2 plug type and there are some people out there aren't sure about the SEHP fitting on the newer front bumper that sticks out more because the hood opens like a Dodge now..with grill and all lifting up exposing the radiators.

I think it should be a good engine as long as we don't beat on it. Expensive to fix..Lot's of stuff under the hood area


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Quality SR;397274 said:


> I saw another one of these movies today. It was with the 2008 F450 King Ranch, LOADED. Pulling a enclosed 5th wheel trailer ( with 18,000 pounds in it). The guy went through 49 US states (Alaska too, that was wild), and 7 Canadian providences, in i think it was 133 days straight. Averaging 1,150 miles a day. The guy ended up driving into a bull ridding arena. Where he ended at 150,000 miles. I am trying to find the movie. It was pretty cool


Big deal, how about they plow with it for 1 good season and see how it holds up. I don't think the 'real world' testing that they perform on the road or on their tracks really does a good job of testing and showing where parts are going to fail. JMO


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Mark Oomkes;397907 said:


> Big deal, how about they plow with it for 1 good season and see how it holds up. I don't think the 'real world' testing that they perform on the road or on their tracks really does a good job of testing and showing where parts are going to fail. JMO


I know what you mean Mark about the plowing. I would love to see that. I was thinking about contacting Ford and see if they will let me take one for a year. LOL. The movie did show the stress on those trucks pulling that wait over 150,000 miles. I wonder if Ford worked out those kinks.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Hey Mark here is the movie i was talking about i just found it. 
http://www.fordvehicles.com/trucks/2008superduty/boldendures/index.asp?bannerid=370762|18363325|113294264|21537218


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

The link isn't working. Cut and paste it. Rich


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;397907 said:


> Big deal, how about they plow with it for 1 good season and see how it holds up. I don't think the 'real world' testing that they perform on the road or on their tracks really does a good job of testing and showing where parts are going to fail. JMO


the company testing helps to some extent. i do agree with you to though mark. i understand they towed 12 to 18k. how good were they on keeping up with the service? i bet they were great. did they nail the gas to the floor like many of us do? doubt it. did they drive it in bumper to bumper for three hours? doubt that too. did they have that truck and trailer going through the mountains more than once? doubt it, probably the levelest part if they did. with the 12k or the 18k on it in the mountains? 
did they plan out this route looking for the easiest possible one? is the truck straight off the line or was it checked a little extra careful before they chose it? how come they didnt bring it over rough terrain? how come they didnt put four thousand pounds of sand in it and bring it plowing? why not bring it OFF ROAD a little pulling that trailer. all that straight driving means less times you put it from forward to reverese. how about having a machine shift that thing back and forth a thousand times?

just too many questions when you see things like this. and in the back of your mind your thinking that if you really wanted to you could beat the snot out of the truck and have it dead or begging to die in one day. not that it isnt a nice truck. it is. least i think it is. hell , i dont own one how do i know? suppose it must be. doesnt mean the truck is proven though..... but hasnt it been over the years? hell, i dunno.


----------



## stoneexc2 (Aug 18, 2007)

I was told by my brother in law that works for a dealer that to change injectors or many other service items you have to pull the cab at 20 hours labor cost since the motor is so far back


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

ford been pulling the cabs off for a long time for working on powerstroke even some v-10 . its makes the job easier . its not really as hard as one you think with the right hoist . one got to know the for atleast 1 or 2 years there going to need to work the bugs out of it . it new engine there going to be problems . if go to fords websire there is some videos of the truck as it was tested in hands of guys that do many lines of work so it really goes to show you what they can do . and even for us snow plowers there is one of guy from MN carpenher that had the truck plowing with a boss and he was have happen how it push better then hes chevy d-max . should check them out it pretty cool stuff


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

The Super Duties come with great rim and tire options compared to the Gm's and the interiors are sweet. I'd be a little leary of the new motor, I hope it's nothing like the 6.0 and when is Ford going to bring out a worthy tranny. At least Dodge brought out a new 6sp auto, that hopefully will be comparable to the ally. The cab coming off to work on the engine does not bother me much untill the warranties up. Sweet looking trucks though.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

can't been and allison . from what i read in reviews the new trans behind the 6.4 P stoke is comparable too the allison . everyone remember a few months abut when Gm sold the allison to outside company thats a deadly blow right there


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

mike psd;398100 said:


> can't been and allison . from what i read in reviews the new trans behind the 6.4 P stoke is comparable too the allison . everyone remember a few months abut when Gm sold the allison to outside company thats a deadly blow right there


As long as they keep putting the Allison in them, I don't care where they come from. Hopefully this new tranny works out for the Ford and the motor too. I am not a brand basher, I don't like to see someone spend a serious amount of cash on anything and not have it perform well. It doesn't matter what brand you buy, you can get a lemon, except maybe JD, but that's a whole other discussion. We can start a friendly debate Mike if you want, I'm baby sitting or fathering as my wife calls it. The babies sleeping and the other 3 are playing in the basement so I'm trying to kill some time. Might as well talk snow.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

JD Dave;398101 said:


> As long as they keep putting the Allison in them, I don't care where they come from. Hopefully this new tranny works out for the Ford and the motor too. I am not a brand basher, I don't like to see someone spend a serious amount of cash on anything and not have it perform well. It doesn't matter what brand you buy, you can get a lemon, except maybe JD, but that's a whole other discussion. We can start a friendly debate Mike if you want, I'm baby sitting or fathering as my wife calls it. The babies sleeping and the other 3 are playing in the basement so I'm trying to kill some time. Might as well talk snow.


LOL much agree dave . i'm about the same they all got there problems and i do very much agree with a price tag startng 25K and up . thats a major investment and last thing you want is break downs and headachs .


----------

